# 3 days and counting!!!



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

So after a few days at the Mexican Consulate, we have our "pre-visas" and are now packing for the long drive from North Carolina to Monterrey. We are leaving on Saturday morning and plan to enter Laredo on Tuesday morning. That should give us plenty of time. I'm really excited and thought I would share the news that ALL SYSTEMS ARE A GO!

...now just need to see how much stuff we can cram into a Ford Escape.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have a good trip!


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

How exciting! Drive safely, take lots of pictures and have fun!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you going to be working there? 
I can't imagine retirement in Monterrey.......suerte y paz


----------



## gwilley (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply! have a good trip and be sure to take a trip over to copper canyon chihuahua, its beautiful!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Are you going to be working there?
> I can't imagine retirement in Monterrey.......suerte y paz


yeah. I am working there. I'm in my very early 30's and a LOOONNNNGGGGG way from retiring.(says Uncle sam anyway...we shall see about that). I dont see Monterrey as a good place to retire for anyone, Mexican or American. Good place to work however.

My fiance owns property in Puerto Escondido and we plan to start building a house in the next 5 years. Its a 15 year project plan that will probably take 20.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

*we have arrived!*

Hello everyone. Just wanted to update you all on the voyage from NC to Monterrey.

The drive took about 3 days stopping in Charlotte (started from W-S late), Mobile, then onto Warton, Texas. From there the drive to Laredo was about 4 hours more or less. The most boring drive is from Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, and through texas to the border. I dont think I turned the steering wheel once other than to get gas, food, or a hotel. The only exciting thing was that we had to get the two rear tires replaced on my truck outside of Mobile, Alabama since they were wearing funny on the inside due to the intense load I put on my roof, inside area, and the cargo carrier. I was happy to have new tires once I got to Mexico.

I must say that it was an easy border crossing...almost too easy. We got to the Laredo bridge #2 around 12:00 pm and waited about 2 hours to have our cargo inspected in the declarations line. The people there were really helpful and respectful. The kids were a little concerned about the masked solders with automatic weapons, but I assured then that they were there for our protection.

Once done there, onto Banjercito and that took all of 30 minutes. They didnt even ask for my letter from Ford Credit to take my vehicle to mexico. All they wanted was my registration, license and passport. All 3 matched and I was on my way.

Out of Laredo on route 85 there were 3 checkpoints. One was immigration and the other 2 were police and military. We passed through those with no problems. Green lights all the way. They were checking vehicles, however mostly Mexicans with big trucks and carrying allot of "stuff".

Once we finally got to Monterrey I was ready to leave. Rolled into Monterrey right at rush hour. I lost 1/8 of my hair and nerves driving though the city to San Jeronimo. Traffic and driving that would make even Dale Earnhart Jr. afraid for his life. . Crazy...just Crazy. But if you can beat them, join them. I have now driven around town with the kids and my wife the last 2 days allot less nervous.

All is well here and looks like its gonna be sunny and breezy for the rest of the week.....but into the office I go tomorrow. Work to do.

C


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico and we hope you'll continue to tell us of your new experiences as you settle in.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

once again, year after year, the only thing scary about Mexico is traffic. You should be able to get some good queso de cabra and cabrito there, something we can not buy in Catemaco. Have fun and take time to enjoy Mexico.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> once again, year after year, the only thing scary about Mexico is traffic. You should be able to get some good queso de cabra and cabrito there, something we can not buy in Catemaco. Have fun and take time to enjoy Mexico.


Yessir. The Cabrito here is great. The last 4 years that I have been coming here I always (when I have time) stop by El Cabrito Del Rey for a dinner or lunch. I am not a big fan of goat cheese so I usually pass on that unless its served with or on something else.

So far we have found some really fantastic furniture. Most of it we have found and purchased is made in San Luis Potosi and is excellent quality. We are going out this afternoon to sign up for Cablevision service (phone, cable, internet) and find some beds/mattresses.

I am really looking forward to the my first full weekend in our new home and maybe doing some exploring on Sunday. We are thinking about going to Horsetail falls or possibly walking the mountain trails of Chipinque.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update on your border crossing. We are hoping to move to Merida and been looking at the best place to cross. We may just take your route. Good luck to you guys.


----------

